# Funny Prank Calls



## Neutron

You guys outta here this. A local radio station in Mississippi prank calls the same guy. He gets so upset every time.

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/mrbergis.html


----------



## Nick

You "*outta here*"...?

Neutron, are you _still_ using that ignernet "slang"? We've been down this road before.It's "ought to hear". I hope you are not incapable of learning.

You _outta here_ yourself. It sounds like clueless crap. Fer crissake, at least spell "hear" correctly.

From your 3/6 post: "You guys *outta here* the automated message on DISH's phone number..."

You said previously "Outta is slang for ought to." No, it's bad grammar compounded by poor spelling, and it reflects on your education and intelligence, and how others perceive you.

Will you ever grow up and learn, or will you insist on making the same mistakes over and over again for the rest of your life until you are an old man peeing in _your_ Huggies??? Then it really won't matter.

Take some free advice - get a clue and stop writing like an ignoramus.


----------



## Neutron

Nick said:


> You "*outta here*"...?
> 
> Neutron, are you _still_ using that ignernet "slang"? We've been down this road before.It's "ought to hear". I hope you are not incapable of learning.
> 
> You _outta here_ yourself. It sounds like clueless crap. Fer crissake, at least spell "hear" correctly.
> 
> From your 3/6 post: "You guys *outta here* the automated message on DISH's phone number..."
> 
> You said previously "Outta is slang for ought to." No, it's bad grammar compounded by poor spelling, and it reflects on your education and intelligence, and how others perceive you.
> 
> Will you ever grow up and learn, or will you insist on making the same mistakes over and over again for the rest of your life until you are an old man peeing in _your_ Huggies??? Then it really won't matter.
> 
> Take some free advice - get a clue and stop writing like an ignoramus.


Why don't you kiss my ass old man? You'd probably make fun of me for saying yall too. I'm sorry, but you aren't mr perfect yourself *******.


----------



## mwgiii

Nick, since you are being an ASS and a Troll attacking people for slang, maybe you should follow your own advice.


> get a clue and stop writing like an ignoramus.





> Fer crissake


 at lease spell "FOR" correctly.


----------



## Nick

mwgiii said:


> Nick, since you are being an ASS and a Troll attacking people for slang, maybe you should follow your own advice.
> at lease spell "FOR" correctly.


:lol: "at lease"? How about 'at least'? !rolling

Can't you at least spell _that_ correctly? :hurah:


----------



## mwgiii

Damn, that is what happens when you don't proof read your posts.

I had such an eloquent reply, but screwed it up.


----------



## Nick

mwgiii said:


> Damn, that is what happens when you don't proof read your posts. I had such an eloquent reply, but screwed it up.


I feel your pain - happens to me all the time. Then again, what seems eloquent to me at the time is often denounced by the adversaries of literacy.


----------



## Neutron

Nick said:


> I feel your pain - happens to me all the time. Then again, what seems eloquent to me at the time is often denounced by the adversaries of literacy.


You talk about spelling right look above your avatar. You can't even spell the word great right.


----------



## Nick

Congats, Neutron! :joy: 

That spelling has been up for a while now, and you're are the first to comment on it. Only thing is, you don't get it, do you? :lol:


----------



## Geronimo

Will you two keep it down please?

I am trying to watch a Monty Python movie.


----------



## Neutron

Nick said:


> Congats, Neutron! :joy:
> 
> That spelling has been up for a while now, and you're are the first to comment on it. Only thing is, you don't get it, do you? :lol:


You've totally trashed my topic. I hope you're happy. I wanted to point to a funny website with some funny prank calls to one individual. Can't you leave people alone?


----------



## Nick

I'm sorry. :whatdidid It was not my intention to suck the humor out of your post.

:listenup: Listen up, everybody!!! Please resume your unbridled laughter. :joy:

:backtotop


----------



## Bogy

Nick said:


> Congats, Neutron! :joy:
> 
> That spelling has been up for a while now, and you're are the first to comment on it. Only thing is, you don't get it, do you? :lol:


Heck, I noticed that years ago, but I learned even longer ago that when you pay attention to nuisances they won't leave you alone.


----------



## Nick

Bogy said:


> Heck, I noticed that years ago, but I learned even longer ago that when you pay attention to nuisances they won't leave you alone.


:thats: It's nuances.

Back to topic, PLEASE! :backtotop Resume your :lol: :hurah: :lol: laughter.


----------



## Geronimo

So Nick is not a great speller so what?
C'mon guys kiss and make up.


----------



## Nick

Geronimo said:


> So Nick is not a great speller so what?
> C'mon guys kiss and make up.


Geronimo, where have been for the past two years? Lay down that peace pipe and get your head out of the teepee. The smoke is killing your brain cells.


----------



## cooper

Nick said:


> Only thing is, you don't get it, do you? :lol:


 At the risk of exposing myself to Nick's wrath, I'm going to guess that he intentionally spelled "grate" that way. As in he's trying to "grate" or get on people's nerves.


----------



## Nick

cooper said:


> At the risk of exposing myself to Nick's wrath, I'm going to guess that he intentionally spelled "grate" that way. As in he's trying to "grate" or get on people's nerves.


Wrath? What wrath? I don't have wrath! :sure:

Coming from a New Yorker, especially one from Long Island, 
I regard your mock trepidation as a compliment. :grin:


----------



## Strong

Personally I thought the thread was hilarious! I haven't heard a good 'kiss my ass old man' comment in years!

Finally, some non-partisan bickering!


----------



## Geronimo

Nick said:


> Geronimo, where have been for the past two years? Lay down that peace pipe and get your head out of the teepee. The smoke is killing your brain cells.


Boy you can be hostile dude.


----------



## Nick

Geronimo said:


> Boy you can be hostile dude.


Hostile? Me? :eek2:

I don't have a hostile bone in my body. Through the haze, you must have me confused with someone else. 

Pass the peace pipe, dude. :grin: :alterhase


----------



## Geronimo

Thsi si one nutty message board.

Nick, I am sorry that youa re having a bad day.


----------



## Nick

Hey, Neutron...

I notice you posted the same thing over at the other place. You got less than 130 reads and exactly ZERO responses. Here at DBSTalk, you got over 400 reads and more than 20 responses. I'd like to think I had a _little_ something to do with that. :sure:

No need to thank me.


----------



## JM Anthony

Nick said:


> . . . I'd like to think I had a _little_ something to do with that. :sure:


You had a LOT to do with it. You're responsible for 41.67% of the posts!!


----------

